# Planeten mit Illustrator



## ADIT (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Leutz, 
brauch mal eure Ideen.

Ich möchte mit Illustator einen Planeten erstellen - theoretisch den Planeten Pluto.

Momentan hab ich nur einen Kreis mit Rand-und Innenfarbe. Dieser Kreis schaut nicht wirklich nach einem Planeten aus.

Habt ihr Ideen wie ich in realistischer hinbekomme? 

MfG


----------



## Another (7. Juni 2010)

Sofern du die optische Plastizität meinst, also das es wie 'ne Kugel aussehen soll, dann zieh 'nen Kreis auf, gib ihm 'ne Farbe, nehm das Gitterwerkzeug und wähle (je nach Lichteinfall, z.B.) mittig-links-oben in den Kreis. Dort sollte nun dein Kreis in vier inneren Flächen unterteilt werden. Wählst du hier den mittleren Punkt aus, wo sich die Flächen kreuzen, kannst du diesem eine andere Farbe zuordnen (z.B. einfach etwas heller) und schon sieht es dreidimensional aus. 
Für eine Atmosphähe würde ich den Kreis einfach dublizieren, dahinter legen und mit einem ähnlichen, helleren, Verlauf arbeiten.

Google wenn nötig einfach ma nach dem Gitterwerkzeug.


----------



## ADIT (7. Juni 2010)

Und eine Idee Zwecks Textur?


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2010)

Also zunächst sei hier mal festgehalten das Pluto ja wohl kein Planet sein soll 
Letztlich geht um das Nachahmen eines Bildes - soweit verstehe ich zumindest dein Anliegen?!

Das ein solch komplexes Gebilde mehr als ein Kreis mit Kontur- und Füllfarbe hast du auch schon gemerkt. Eine erste Hilfe kann sicher das Gitterwerkzeug sein, aber letztlich muss man schon einiges mehr auch wirklich zeichnen und sicher auch mit verschiedenen Effekten versehen. Zusätzlich sind sicher Verläufe und verschiedene Strukturen auch hilfreich - hängen aber vom Detailreichtum ab.

Hier noch ein Link zum Pluto oder zumindest Bilder von ihm - http://planetpixelemporium.com/pluto.html

Und um eine 3dimensionale Kugel schnell erzeugen, zeichnest du einen Halbkreis mit dem Bogen auf der rechten Seite und wählst unter Filter->3D->Kreiseln. Wenn du dort "Mehr Optionen" wählst, kannst du auch Oberfläche beeinflussen.

Grüße Marco

edit: Texturen wirst du logischerweiser selbst auf Vektorbasis erstellen müssen, da du sonst auch wieder auf nicht skalierbare Bilder angewiesen bist. Eventuell kannst du auch einfach verschiedene Grunge-Elemente (als Vektoren natürlich) für die Struktur nutzen.


----------



## Another (7. Juni 2010)

Ich kann die Leute ja auch nur in eine Richtung schupsen. Deswegen sagte ich ja, such über das Werkzeug infos.

http://www.phodana.de/illustrator/10-illustrator-verlaufsgitter-tutorials/

Viel Spaß.


----------

